# Outlaw Rod Company Reviews



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Looks like all the other rod companies popping up lately that are buying mass produced blanks from overseas and throwing a rod together... 

Personally I’m fine with paying more for a rod from a company that actually designs their own tapers and rolls their own blanks. But to each his own.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Not very many machines in the US to roll your own blanks, Only a small handful of large companies are doing it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

L.p.


----------

